
Spotify’s Numbers Show Growth, and Maybe a Path to Profits - redcastle
https://www.wsj.com/articles/spotifys-numbers-show-growth-and-maybe-a-path-to-profits-1522058400
======
helmsdeep
My opinion for years now is that Spotify will be the Music Provider that will
take out most of the competition including Itunes, YouTube Red, or hard copies
of CDs. They offer reasonable rates and access to the largest music library. I
have no doubt they will continue to be the leading provider of digital music
and profitable as well. It surprises me that they are not already profitable.
Anyone know why?

